# Female Elf by Brother Vinni



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Female Elf warrior, heroic 28 mm, resin casting:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

If she wasn't touching herself like that this would be a really cool model to convert for my all female army.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> If she wasn't touching herself like that this would be a really cool model to convert for my all female army.


She is just getting ready to squeeze her weaponized breast milk, which is capable of blinding a geek at 20 metres!


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

morfangdakka, can you give a link to your army, please?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Shes far too curvy for an elf, shes got amazing assets,but looks like she should be serving ale rather than dungeon delving. 
Nice sculpt though.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice sculpting Vinni.

I'm not sure what it is, but, I've noticed lately that a large majority of indie minis are wearing either nothing or very little. I'm waiting for the full blown porn minis to show up next.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not quite getting why she's giving herself a breast check with a sword in her hand. The pearl necklace is a nice touch though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Nice sculpting Vinni.
> 
> I'm not sure what it is, but, I've noticed lately that a large majority of indie minis are wearing either nothing or very little. I'm waiting for the full blown porn minis to show up next.


You clearly missed the tit slug model then?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> You clearly missed the tit slug model then?


Actually, I did see it and thought someone was going to have H.R. Giger press charges for some sort of infringement.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

It's very well made, the proportions and smothing is very good, but I don't like that it's a nude model. I suppose one could greenstuff armor or a cloak onto her but I'm very much in the school of "practical armor, not boob plate or string armor".


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Whilst I'm not a fan of the "fuck it let's go dungeoning in our undercrackers" type of figure, it would be pretty easy to add plate or clothing as mentioned by Ddraig 




Khorne's Fist said:


> The pearl necklace is a nice touch though.


Here you go :laugh:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Actually, I did see it and thought someone was going to have H.R. Giger press charges for some sort of infringement.


I didn't know what you were talking about, and then I googled tit slug, and laughed at what a ridiculously accurate description it was.

Had a similar experience with "murder hobo."

But I guess the contents of this thread, and the thread about the tit slug prove something: y'all are seriously in denial about how little poon some people get.


----------

